# Road Kill



## Infraredd (Apr 13, 2014)

This looks like it was a nice quiet farm in the middle of nowhere, pootling along, minding it's own business & then along comes the Government and shoves a motorway up it's back passage!
Found this looking for Chateau de Montfaucon.
Don't even know it's name....
Pictures
The slip road for the new motorway is on the right



02 Farm entrance by Infraredd, on Flickr


03 Farm rear access by Infraredd, on Flickr


04 Farm house by Infraredd, on Flickr


Motorway over the soil heap on the left



05 Farm caves by Infraredd, on Flickr


06 Farm open cave by Infraredd, on Flickr


Think they kept cattle here



07 Farm livestock cave by Infraredd, on Flickr


08 Farm livestock cave looking out by Infraredd, on Flickr


More man made caves



11 Farm vault colour by Infraredd, on Flickr


With the entrance blocked off



12 Farm vault entrance by Infraredd, on Flickr


People possibly lived in this one



13 Bricked up by Infraredd, on Flickr


The Farm house



14 Lounge? by Infraredd, on Flickr


15 Kitchen by Infraredd, on Flickr


16 Wallpaper by Infraredd, on Flickr


17 Shoes by Infraredd, on Flickr


18 Stairs? by Infraredd, on Flickr


20 Furniture by Infraredd, on Flickr


Outhouses



22 Round window by Infraredd, on Flickr


23 Cattle feeders by Infraredd, on Flickr


Barn



24 Barn ladder by Infraredd, on Flickr


Best seat in the house



26 Best seat by Infraredd, on Flickr


Bet this place felt like this to the farmer once the government got involved



27 Yolke by Infraredd, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 13, 2014)

Some really beautiful pics there!
Thanks...


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 13, 2014)

I love your photography some nice bits there aswel


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2014)

Superb report & images.


----------



## forker67 (Apr 13, 2014)

Cool pics mate!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 14, 2014)

Brilliant stuff, fantastic images as usual!


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 14, 2014)

Love this,never seen underground cattle byres before


----------



## Boatbird (Apr 14, 2014)

Fab shots- if the farm was dairy, maybe they used some of the caves for storing/ ageing cheeses and the dairy bit? Chalk caves are great for that


----------



## King Al (Apr 14, 2014)

Interesting looking place this, great pics Infraredd


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice pics! This is in France?


----------



## Infraredd (Apr 15, 2014)

ZeaJane said:


> Nice pics! This is in France?


Yep off the D21


----------



## smiler (Apr 15, 2014)

You found a good one there Red, loved it. Thanks


----------

